# Folding Hocho



## michaelm (Jul 6, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone has used A.G. Russell's Hocho folding Cook's knife and their thoughts and it's actual usefulness. Thanks!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've got one, was given to me as a gift. It's thin, good steel, sharp. Some sharp corners on the handle but not a big deal.  Main thing is keeping it clean and the pivot oiled to prevent rust. 

It's quite small, only 4ish inches of blade. Unless there were space issues, I'd rather have a petty for travel.

He has a new variant out now with a better looking handle design.


----------

